# Spartan 300



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Just got two brand new Spartan 300 w/ 75' of 5/8 cable.

I used one today on a clogged 4" CI main and was extremely impressed with the speed and torque of these machines.

This is my new favorite machine. I love the k-60 but not having to mess with sections of cable is great. And I can get this machine in and out of my truck by myself.

It makes the Ridgid drum machines look like toys.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I just got home from a mainline blockage at a Chili's restaurant. Used my trusty 300 machine and all is well.








Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's a decent price for a used one?


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Depends on area you live in and age of the machine. I see them in Chicago on Craig's for between $600 and $1000 depending on condition and whether or not it has a power feed. It's very easy to get into trouble fast especially in roots with those 300's because of how fast the drum spins


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ridgid drum machines are toys. <|


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Ridgid drum machines are not at the same level as the Spartan drum machines. Ridgid makes nice sectional machines. I used a 1065 for years and it was a very nice machine, the 7500 I got earlier this year does work as well as the 1065 did. I'm slowly becoming a drum to sectional convert though. I find the sectional cable is more useful.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There are a lot of guys just west of Chicago, that have been using the 300 for all mainlines for 30+ years that I know of. They have yet come across a main they could not open. They run the Spartan 5/8 cable and never ran the .55 double wind stuff. The mains they do are 4" iron inside and once outside you are in 6" clay, and the lines run 60' to 90' long.

Now myself I still like my 1065, yes its bulker and heavier, but I like the larger drum capicity, and cable does feed in and out of the 1065 better than the 300 due to the drum being larger and puts less of a bind on the cable. There are days I wish I had the 300 on my truck. Like my dad used to run around with a 1065, 300, 100, K500 (sectional), K50, and a pistol rod on his truck. Was nice, just pick the machine that best fits the job.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Sleds are a PITA for me. Never could get used to them


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

Will said:


> Ridgid drum machines are not at the same level as the Spartan drum machines. Ridgid makes nice sectional machines. I used a 1065 for years and it was a very nice machine, the 7500 I got earlier this year does work as well as the 1065 did. I'm slowly becoming a drum to sectional convert though. I find the sectional cable is more useful.


the ridgid k-7500 and spartan 1065 used the same 4-10hp motor, ofcourse they r the same, both r under power machine and crap. If those machine got 3/4hp motor it would beat the gorlitz any day.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

bjmi007 said:


> the ridgid k-7500 and spartan 1065 used the same 4-10hp motor, ofcourse they r the same, both r under power machine and crap. If those machine got 3/4hp motor it would beat the gorlitz any day.


 
I can't think of a stoppage that was clear-able in a 4" line that the 4/10th hp motor on my 300 couldn't power through. It has never once crossed my mind that my machine was under powered.







Paul


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

bjmi007 said:


> the ridgid k-7500 and spartan 1065 used the same 4-10hp motor, ofcourse they r the same, both r under power machine and crap. If those machine got 3/4hp motor it would beat the gorlitz any day.


Sounds like you have never operated a 1065 or a K7500. If you have you would know that the 1065 and k7500 dont use standard motor. Btw, i have a 7500, had a 1065, and have gorlitz 68hd


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

Will said:


> Sounds like you have never operated a 1065 or a K7500. If you have you would know that the 1065 and k7500 dont use standard motor. Btw, i have a 7500, had a 1065, and have gorlitz 68hd


ok Will u got all 3 machine and u think both of those will beat the gorlitz?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

bjmi007 said:


> the ridgid k-7500 and spartan 1065 used the same 4-10hp motor, ofcourse they r the same, both r under power machine and crap. If those machine got 3/4hp motor it would beat the gorlitz any day.



Great, the sled vs upright debate begins in 3,2,1....


General makes a 3/4 hp upright, what do you think about that?

Anybody use one or have a comparison? Where's Waldrop?


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

upright machine shake more the the sledge machine when cable is almost out of drum, the stability of the sledge is much better.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bjmi007 said:


> upright machine shake more the the sledge machine when cable is almost out of drum, the stability of the sledge is much better.


 What this non plumber doing here??


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

Im a handyman n loving it. Probably make more money then most of u in here. Business double i have to pay irs double this year, dont like that but got to do it .


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

bjmi007 said:


> Im a handyman n loving it. Probably make more money then most of u in here. Business double i have to pay irs double this year, dont like that but got to do it .



The banhammer cometh.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Who left the door open ...

And let the handyman in ...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> The banhammer cometh.


The seasoned mods are waiting around to let Tommy try the banhammer on for size.
:jester: :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

bjmi007 said:


> ok Will u got all 3 machine and u think both of those will beat the gorlitz?


K7500? Not a chance. 68HD will eat the K7500's lunch. Spartan 1065? Toss up. 1065 alot easier to move and operate, safer too. I'd take a 1065 before I'd use a 68HD. I'd take an Electric Eel Model C over all three. And I have one of those too.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

BJ you really need to learn the difference between a direct brush motor verses a capacitor start motor. 

Why jot post something that contributes to the forum instead of trollling the forum.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> BJ you really need to learn the difference between a direct brush motor verses a capacitor start motor.
> 
> Why jot post something that contributes to the forum instead of trollling the forum.


He's a handyman and why he is here on the zone??


----------



## bobby10sewer (Nov 30, 2011)

*300 getting stuck*

Ive been using the 300 for a lot of years. Recently Ive had problems with the cable getting stuck in the line, has anyone else had this problem, or maybe can tell me what im doing wrong.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

bobby10sewer said:


> Ive been using the 300 for a lot of years. Recently Ive had problems with the cable getting stuck in the line, has anyone else had this problem, or maybe can tell me what im doing wrong.


How old is the cable? And how much use has it seen. As cable gets well used it becomes very limber, and can easley get stuck.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

bobby10sewer said:


> Ive been using the 300 for a lot of years. Recently Ive had problems with the cable getting stuck in the line, has anyone else had this problem, or maybe can tell me what im doing wrong.




Need more details.

What size cable & cutter ? What size line ? How far out ? What you getting hung up on ??? Etc............

How are you getting unstuck ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe just a bad spell. Murphy comes around in waves sometimes.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Maybe just a bad spell. Murphy comes around in waves sometimes.




Yes, everybody gets stuck once in awhile if they are doing enough jobs.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Yes, everybody gets stuck once in awhile if they are doing enough jobs.


Yes they do. I carry a coma-long and chain so if I get really stuck I can get back out


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Yes, everybody gets stuck once in awhile if they are doing enough jobs.


We had to hand dig a 6' deep sewer to get a cable back a few months ago. My most experienced man was on the machine when it happened. Sometimes crap happens. 

Find it, dig it, move on.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> We had to hand dig a 6' deep sewer to get a cable back a few months ago. My most experienced man was on the machine when it happened. Sometimes crap happens.
> 
> Find it, dig it, move on.





The last 2 times I got my 300 stuck I got it out with my drill & Eel cable 


Sweatin' bullets all the way............ :001_unsure:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> The last 2 times I got my 300 stuck I got it out with my drill & Eel cable
> 
> 
> Sweatin' bullets all the way............ :001_unsure:


If I tried that I would be digging up two cables knotted together.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Nope, I've gotten my k1500 unstuck with my speedrooter and visa versa. Not when the cable is flipped though, just when it is stuck in a massive root ball


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

i havent done a whole lotta snaking so i havent gotten anything stuck yet *cross fingers* but when i first started plumbing and knew absolutely nothing me and another guy had to help get a guy unstuck. i pulled on the cable hard enough i broke off part of the cutter head. oops


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Anyone remember the k-6800?? Back when i was starting out we had one. The motor burned up and we put a 1hp motor on it..It was scary!!!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

How many cables did you snap with that thing?


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

phishfood said:


> How many cables did you snap with that thing?


 
3... and i was holding on to one when it snapped. Couldnt move my hand for a hour.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

My Dad ran a GO68hd and got it stuck in a supermarket main line
that he had ran many times before,
I ran my 300, 5/8" cable no head in 2nd c/o and was able to pull both out
without getting twisted up :thumbup:


----------

